# Is this correctly identified?



## ozzmonaut (Feb 4, 2011)

To me this tank doesn't look prewar or schwinn. Granted, I'm not familiar with the c-model either. But the shape, graphic, and switch, look more like hawthorne or something murray-built to me. Anybody here know more about it?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 4, 2011)

It would help if you'd offer a photo as a reference?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prewar-Schwinn-...250?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f86fba92                I thought the link was attached on the first try. My fault


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 5, 2011)

Not an expert on Schwinns by any means but I do know the seller personally. He is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to anything prewar and especially anything Schwinn. I have seen C-models with the same graphic on it so I would say that it is in fact a prewar C-model tank.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 5, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Not an expert on Schwinns by any means but I do know the seller personally. He is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to anything prewar and especially anything Schwinn. I have seen C-models with the same graphic on it so I would say that it is in fact a prewar C-model tank.




Interesting. I spotted that a couple days ago and thought "Nope, not a Schwinn." Learn something new everyday I suppose. I'd like to see a complete original bike that tank's meant for.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 5, 2011)

Here ya go!
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1050.htm


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh, ok, just looks like the standard prewar straight bar. Must be the angle/ distortion in the Ebay photo that makes it look unlike Schwinn geometry/ dimensions.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 6, 2011)

It still looks longer and skinnier than the standards. Maybe that's what the c-model designated was a frame difference. Still, I'm glad to have learned more about it. I meant no disrespect to the seller, the angle really does make it look way different, especially without a pic of the bike to put it in perspective.


----------



## JRE (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep that's a Model c tank. They are not as tall as a motorbike tank.


----------

